# Game 14: Utah Jazz @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 27th, 2004 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Utah Jazz(8-5)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (10-3) * 

Last Game: Utah -Win, 90-80
Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 89-75

*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Both teams coming off wins, but San Antonio is undefeated at home thus far, and I see San Antonio getting 3 straight. Utah has some very good depth, but I still think they are a little soft in the middle. We will need Manu and Parker to attack the basket, and get to the line. Plus, it wouldn't hurt if we had Barry in there more instead of Bowen, so we can pull AK-47 away from the bucket, freeing up the drive to the goal. The Spurs need to limit Utah's 3-point shooting, so the focus can be put on Boozer.







Prediction: San Antonio 93, Utah 89


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm curios to watch how Manu reacts to an hypothetical defense of Ak...


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Spurs 96
Jazz 92

It won´t be an easy game, but we´ll win.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I really wanted to see this game. :sigh:

I'm going to have to miss it though.

I really wanted to see the new look Jazz in action and see how good they really are.

BTW Koko, you should change the date at the top of your post from Nov. 17 to Nov. 27.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LineOFire</b>!
> BTW Koko, you should change the date at the top of your post from Nov. 17 to Nov. 27.




Thanks. I hate to see myself make mistakes like this, so any corrections are appreciated.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This will be an interesting game. Which Jazz team shows up? Is it the Jazz that lost to the Bulls, or the regular Jazz? This will make a big difference on how the game is played and such. I think this should be a very intruiging, low scoring game. AK vs Manu, TD vs Boozer. Very interesting to watch.

My prediction:

Spurs 88
Jazz 82

TD has 18, 11, 2


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

WE ARE UP 95-61


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

WE ARE UP 95-61


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jerry Sloan is gonna be killing somebody tonight...

I'm pissed, Duncan and Manu only played 27 and 19 mins, they're in my fantasy pool!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jerry Sloan is gonna be killing somebody tonight...

I'm pissed, Duncan and Manu only played 27 and 19 mins, they're in my fantasy pool!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

For anyone who watched the game, what happened to Kirilenko. He only had 9 minutes


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> For anyone who watched the game, what happened to Kirilenko. He only had 9 minutes




I taped the game because I was at work, so I don't know the story on AK-47 yet. 



Boy, our bench really played well tonight. Malik Rose has played two very solid games in a row, and he should be rewarded with some more PT.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Kirilenko got hurt. I think he had a knee or ankle sprain and that kept him out of the rest of the game. As for the game, we played great, and the wrong Jazz showed up. We were so far ahead it would have been classless to keep our big guns in. Good win for us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I might be 3-4 hours late, but I finally watched the game. Devin Brown looked like the player I thought he would be at the end of last season. He has some good energy, and he'll eventually end up as a top reserve somewhere (Probably not in SA). Beno looked good again, and Rose played well. Overall, our free throw shooting was good tonight, and we absolutely destroyed Utah on the defensive end. Ginobili played well, Parker played well, and Bowen even looked good out there tonight. Nice win. Hopefully we will be rested and ready to go Tuesday against Dallas.




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Malik Rose - 16
Manu Ginobili - 15
Tony Parker - 14
Devin Brown - 14


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 13
Devin Brown - 5
Malik Rose - 4


Assists:


Tony Parker - 4
Brent Barry - 4
Tim Duncan - 3
Manu Ginobili - 3


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

<-- sometimes a smily sums up my feelings better than a long speech . 

We know that the Jazz have not been playing so well lately , but the win - by such a large margin- is still impressive. What pleases me even more is that everybody played well , as if the team was progressively finding back his "collective spirit" . 

Boozer 6 pts 3 rbds? It's without a doubt his worst game so far . Tony played well too , he has been improving over the last 2 weeks . Beno also played well , he is a better offensive player than I thought .

I hope that Kirilenko will be back soon . I'm a big fan of him and would be very disapointed if he was out for a long time. 

Yao mania is right : Coach Sloan must be furius .


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my rating*

Maybe some of you will find my ratings a little too high, but I saw the game and they really impressed me.

Devin Brown : 9 / 10
What a game! (and alley-hoop!!!) By far is best of the season.

Malik Rose : 9 / 10
Two great games in a row, this one was even better.

Manu : 9 / 10
Impressive performance. Great stat line in only 22 minutes.

Tony : 9 / 10
I liked tony's attitude in that game, he was the boss on the court and really inspired his teamates.

Bowen : 9 / 10
Great first quarter. Set the tone for the Spurs in offense and defense. Shutted down AK47 the few minutes he played before his injury.

Udrih : 8 / 10
He was great one more time, and still shots really well. A great complement to parker.

Wilks : 7 / 10
Was in the tone, althought it was in the garbage time...

Duncan : 6 / 10
Struggled a lit bit in offense. But we didn't need a great Tim tonight.

Horry : 5 / 10
He was there to do the team job. Just a correct game.

Barry : 4 / 10
Not very inspired, but sent a great alley-hoop to Devin.

Massenburg : 4 / 10
Maked some friends in the referee staff.

Rasho : 3 / 10
Was very transparent (2pts 1rbd 0blk). I thoutgh he had played only 10mn, but it was 24!!!

--------------------------------------------

I'm big fan of Kirilenko too (He's one of my choices for the All-Star game), and I was very dispointed he had to leave the game. I just hope his injury is not serious. The Jazz need him!!!


----------

